# ÓÐÈË»á½²ÖÐÎÄÂð£¿

## Bul-kathos

ÓÐÈË½²ÖÐÎÄÂð£¿

¶¼ÊÇeÎÄ¿´²»¶®[img:69d4473d61]http://www.bulkathos.com/bbs/images/smilies/em02.gif[/img:69d4473d61]

----------

## kavern_wch

Of course! But i have not chineseinput.

----------

## dawnlinux

I use fcitx. Are there many people in China using Gentoo Linux?  :Laughing: 

----------

## akiral

ÎÒÒ²²»ÖªµÀÓÐ¶àÉÙÈËÓÃGentoo£¬²»¹ýÂÛÌ³»¹ÊÇÂúÈÈÄÖµÄ£¬¿´¿´°É http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=59  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentoo-study

¹þ¹þ£¬ÖÐ¹úÍ¬°ûÃÇºÃ°¡£¬ÎÒÊÇÖÐ¹úÈËÒ²Ñ§gentooµÄ¡£Ï£Íû´ó¼ÒÒ»Æð½»Á÷

----------

## bpxyz

ÎÒÒ²ÊÇÅ¶£¬¿´eÎÄÊµÔÚÊÇÀÛ°¡£¬²»¹ý²»¿´¿Ï¶¨¸ã²»¶®£¬ËùÒÔ»¹ÊÇÓ²×ÅÍ·Æ¤¿´°¡~~  :Laughing: 

----------

## skyfolly

I dun have any Chinese input installed, trying to figure out how! LOL!

----------

## liuspider

recommand SCIM for your input method

----------

## maomao0407

whats SCIM,I compiled simplified chinese as module but It doesn't read chinese web sites properly  :Sad: 

----------

## maxhan

Í»È»·¢ÏÖÕâÀïÓÐÖÐÎÄÂÛÌ³£¬À´³ò³ò

----------

## kaven

¹þ¹þ

----------

## netprowler

ÎÒÀ´ÍêÁË£¬ Á³ºìing   :Embarassed: 

----------

## liuqi

Ç©µ½¡£  :Smile: 

----------

## lordkurt

emerge fcitx

ÒªctypeÊÇÖÐÎÄ²ÅÐÐ¡£

----------

## kenshinji

ÎÒÊÇÐÂÀ´µÄ£¬´ó¼ÒºÃ¡£  :Smile: 

----------

## Chris Garson

It's not Chinese. It's a combination of Korean and Hanja.

º´½Å!

----------

## EricHsu

Nice to meet you guys here  :Wink: 

----------

## hvj

ÕâÀï²»ÊÇºÜÈÈÄÖ :Sad: 

ÆäÊµÎÒÃÇÓÐÒ»¸öºÜºÃµÄ¼òÌåÖÐÎÄµÄGentooÂÛÌ³µÄ£¬ÔÚlinuxsirÀï£¬¸øÒ»¸öÁ´½Ó£º

http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=59

----------

## laish

ÎÒÊÇ¸ãwindowÏÂ³ÌÐòµÄ£¬ÏëÑ§Ñ§linux£¬ÔÚÑ§¶à½Ì½ÌÎÒ°¡  :Very Happy: 

----------

## andy007

°¢À­ÒÔÇ°ÓÃdebianµÄ, ÓÃÉÏgentoo´ó¸ÅÈýËÄ¸öÔÂÁË°É,¸Ð¾õÍ¦²»´í

ÕâÀïÓ¢ÎÄ¿´×ÅÒ²²»´í°¡, Ìá¸ßÓ¢ÓïË®Æ½~

----------

## wangxiaohu

¶¼À´Í¶Æ±°É¡£¡£¡£¡£

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255477

----------

